# Horse afraid of blanket and saddle.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No disrespect but you don't sound too experienced with horses that have a problem. My best suggestion is that you find either a trainer or a very experienced horse person that would be willing to come help you. I could tell you how I would do it but my method runs a very real possiblity of you getting hurt if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

wether your experienced or un experienced doesnt really matter in a situation like this...getting a trainer for a problem like this wouldnt help you out very much considering this sounds like s HUGE trust problem. All i can tell you is patience...you can either keep his cross tied or hold the lead your self....if you keep his cross tied go about one thing at a time...get your blanket and rub it all over him..wether he moves or not, just keep doing it (while being safe of course)....once he stops moving..which eventually he will, put it on his back, take it off, put it on, take it off, put it on...repeat the process until hes completely ok with it...next, the saddle...same thing....while hes cross tied...put it on, take it off, put it on, take it off....again, until hes ok with it...the cinch...when the saddles on, cinch it tight but dont tie it or buckle it...than un cinch it and cinch it, keep doing it until hes ok with it...eventually hell be ok doing it on the cross ties....now....doing it while YOUR holding the lead is different...same process but hold the lead close, keep his head pulled toward you so he can see you..if he moves in cirles, circle with him until he stops..this can get tiring but it'll pay off....it all the just patience and repitition....if i were you, id spend more time on the ground with him working on his trust with you...if he cant trust you on the ground, he wont trust you on his back...and that will lead to bad things! =)

hope that helps!!!


----------



## akoch (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you ever consider clicker training? It helped me a lot with one of my horses when he had a serious issue with lifting his feet. He just would not allow me work on his feet. He was just out of shoes and very sensitive. After a week working with the clicker the problem was solved. It also builds great trust and is a very positive way to work with a horse. Good luck with your new horse.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

maderiaismine05 has good advice...getting the horse desensitized to it all by continuously putting the tack on and off its back. Work on trust, but what sounds like the biggest thing here is respect. If your horse is well trained and broke, then he is spinning and moving away because he either knows he can get away with not having the saddle put on or he's just testing you. For the LONGEST time my horse did this, and I was alone with no horsey hands around to help me, and I wondered how other peoples' horses would stand ground tied as they were saddled (as the trainer we bought her from did).

What totally solved my problem was: when she moves away, immediately back her up, then stop her and resume trying to put the saddle on. And repeat this as many times as she moves. Eventually she learns that it's a lot of unnecessary work moving away from the saddle when she could just be standing quietly. "Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard." This has worked for countless little problems I've had. If your horse isn't actually afraid of the saddle, try this.


----------



## meg n leo (Apr 20, 2010)

one of my past horses had this problem. i worked alot with her on a lunge line, im not sure if your horse lunges or not. but what i did was lunge as normal, then every now and then bring her into me and slowely touch her with the crop around her legs to start, then move upward....this worked very well for me. finally allowing me to get her into the barn to groom and she became very trusting after that when it came to saddling, etc.. this may not work for you, just a suggestion!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

maderiaismine05 said:


> wether your experienced or un experienced doesnt really matter in a situation like this...getting a trainer for a problem like this wouldnt help you out very much considering this sounds like s HUGE trust problem.


I respectfully disagree; I think getting a trainer to help you learn how to handle this problem is going to be a huge benefit for both yourself and your horse. A trainer will help you learn when to give and take pressure away and how to control the 4 corners of the horse. They will also coach you on how to earn a horse's respect and trust.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

akoch said:


> Did you ever consider clicker training?
> .


 
Why does everything have to get complicated?? Why gimics??

Just tie the horse up and throw the blanket off and on, off and on until the horse is ok with it.

I guess first you have to learn how to tie a horse properly.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> I respectfully disagree; I think getting a trainer to help you learn how to handle this problem is going to be a huge benefit for both yourself and your horse. A trainer will help you learn when to give and take pressure away and how to control the 4 corners of the horse. They will also coach you on how to earn a horse's respect and trust.


Im not by any means saying that a trainer cant be rewarding...im just saying that in a situation like this it better to try to do things your self the way you want to...for example...she calls a trainer out there for something like this, pays them money to get the horse to do what the trainer wants, than when the trainer leaves, what does she do? so the horse has earned respect for the trainer, but not the rider?..granted the trainer might show her what to do but that just seems like a waste of money for something this small when its easily corrected without any contraptions or harsh methods that most people use now days.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

maderiaismine05 said:


> Im not by any means saying that a trainer cant be rewarding...im just saying that in a situation like this it better to try to do things your self the way you want to...for example...she calls a trainer out there for something like this, pays them money to get the horse to do what the trainer wants, than when the trainer leaves, what does she do? so the horse has earned respect for the trainer, but not the rider?..granted the trainer might show her what to do but that just seems like a waste of money for something this small when its easily corrected without any contraptions or harsh methods that most people use now days.


I should have clarified - I would suggest the OP gets a trainer out to work with her and the horse, together. If the OP doesn't know how to deal with the problem on her own, there's only so much one can tell another online - having someone right there in person showing the OP exactly what to do, and watching (and coaching) the OP right then and there would, in my opinion, be best. I do not think sending this horse to a pro for 30 days would help at all; the OP needs to learn how to deal with the problem.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Couple questions for you.

If the horse is well-trained then I don't really understand why you let him sniff the saddle pad and the saddle? He knows what they are, he knows what you are doing with them....?

Other question, what side were you saddling from? My horses have always been 2 sided so when I got a new walking horse over the summer and went to saddle her from the "wrong" side, she shied away from me so quickly that my saddle hit the dirt. I thought she was spooked or that she'd been man-handled. It wasn't until the next time I saddled her that I thought about what I was doing, when I went to the "correct" side to tack her up, she didn't move an inch. She's only been mounted and tacked from the one side before. (I'm changing that)... I like a 2-sided horse.

I'm not saying that's your issue but it could be something that simple, especially if this horse is well-trained.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> I should have clarified - I would suggest the OP gets a trainer out to work with her and the horse, together. If the OP doesn't know how to deal with the problem on her own, there's only so much one can tell another online - having someone right there in person showing the OP exactly what to do, and watching (and coaching) the OP right then and there would, in my opinion, be best. I do not think sending this horse to a pro for 30 days would help at all; the OP needs to learn how to deal with the problem.


well I think we would both agree that she needs to figure out if shes going to have any more ground problems before she starts riding, if so, and she isnt able to correct them herself, than yes, a having a trainer come out to guide her would be best.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Please check the saddle pad to see if there is anything pokey or sharp. Check your saddle fit. Your horse is trying to tell you there is a problem and you aren't listening.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, it sounds to me that he's not afraid of it, but just anticipating you slamming it on his back. I'm thinking the person before you was just throwing both things on him, instead of just setting the saddle and blanket on nice and easy. If he was afraid of it, he would do more than just spin and than settle down once both are on him. I'm talking bucking, kicking, rearing...all that good stuff. It's going to take some time, but don't be afraid, just put on the saddle pad nice and easy. When he goes to move, back him up as many steps as he took forward and say "stand." Keep doing that, and do the same with the saddle. I'm not saying stand there for 3 hours and keep backing him up, but do it a couple times, and when you get both on there and he moves, back him up. 

As for the cinch tightening...a lot of horses are girthy like that. I can't really blame them, because I would hate having a cinch around my belly and getting tightened. Just don't worry about that, what you need to do first is work on him standing still for you when you put the saddle pad and saddle on. Besides, them not liking the cinching process isn't dangerous unless they start striking out, but I've never saw a horse strike out when getting its girth tightened.

Never say never though lol


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Please don't call me unexperienced. I've grown up with horses all my life. We had 15+ at some points. A few years ago, my parents split and decided to sell the farm. We had 15 horses to get rid of. Once we got rid of the mares, we had 2 studs left. A 10 yr old and a 2 yr old. When my dad would handle our 10 yr old, he would prance and dance, especially around the mares. But if I were to take him and walk him by the mares, he was the most well behaved horse ever. He wouldn't swish his tail or stomp his foot. Sure he'd look at them but he knew better with me. Can you name one unexperienced person who can train a stallion to be that way around mares? I was about 15 when I taught him this. I taught him that when we brought him in the barn in the winter, on my command of "get it there" he trotted over to his stall, walked in, turned around and looked at me. He was the sweetest horse and I wish I would've never sold him. Now my 2 yr old was the sweetest guy. He didn't like anyone but me which was sorta a problem. But he was mine. I halter broke him, and trained him to pick up all four of his feet with no problem. Find me an unexperienced person who can train a 2 yr old stallion to do these things, sure they're simple, but you have to know what you're doing. 
I'm not trying to be witchy about this, so don't assume I am.
Please don't call someone unexperienced, until you know for sure.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

RiosDad said:


> Why does everything have to get complicated?? Why gimics??
> 
> Just tie the horse up and throw the blanket off and on, off and on until the horse is ok with it.
> 
> I guess first you have to learn how to tie a horse properly.


 
:clap:Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I can sympathize with you--I am currently working with my gelding Patches to overcome this annoying habit. 

In my case, I am not certain if it is a trust issue--Patches has ALWAYS done this. With previous owners, trainers, etc. Basically, I'm taking it very slow, and so far he is doing great. I have tacked him up twice without him moving his feet (and he wasn't tied). The key is to take as long as it takes--horses can sense when you are in a hurry and will act accordingly.  Just go slow at his pace...don't push him beyond what he can bear.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok so today I went up to see him and was going to try to saddle him. I went out and haltered him and was walking to the barn and he was quite calm and all of the sudden without any warning or notice, he started to rear and ended up kicking me in the back in the process. he was walking beside calm and nice and just scared the heck out of me. then he just took off running without notice. I tried to catch his lead, but he started bucking, and I didn't want to get kicked. So yeah. idk what to do now. I did talk to a trainer in my area today, and he gave me some advice. I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like he was being a putz because he didn't want to leave the herd. He sounds like he may end up having some hidden issues.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I talked to a trainer and he was thinking maybe he was sedated? I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no reason to get defensive. I was simply working off the information I understood from the original post and if you have to ask suggestions on something that I consider a simple problem to solve, then it is only natural that I assume you aren't experienced with horses who misbehave. I stand by my original post.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with RiosDad: approach & retreat till horse sees that it doesn't hurt/he's still alive, and it'll be removed, too. Part of the fear is the horse thinks the thing's there forever, & once he learns it won't be, it's cool.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Hrsegirl said:


> Ok so today I went up to see him and was going to try to saddle him. I went out and haltered him and was walking to the barn and he was quite calm and all of the sudden without any warning or notice, he started to rear and ended up kicking me in the back in the process. he was walking beside calm and nice and just scared the heck out of me. then he just took off running without notice. I tried to catch his lead, but he started bucking, and I didn't want to get kicked. So yeah. idk what to do now. I did talk to a trainer in my area today, and he gave me some advice. I'll try it and see what happens.


This sounds like an inexperienced person! If you don't know how to saddle a horse that moves away from you and allow a horse that you are leading to kick you in the back then you are not a knowledgeable horseman. I had my suspisions before your tirade but I am convinced now.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey...accidents happen. This thread was created because the poster wanted help with their horse's problem, not for others to criticize their experience or inexperience.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok...bottom line is, this horse needs more training. Honestly, who cares whether she's inexperienced or not, unless someone lives close enough to help her out, personally, saying how inexperienced she is and saying how she needs a trainer isn't doing one bit of good. You can type, type, and type all you want, and she's going to read it, and say, "Ya know what, you guys are full of sh*t." 

This is why my first sentence says what it says. I'm telling her how it is without suggesting anything because half of the people you suggest things to just ignore you. So basically, this horse is not trained and she needs to deal with it promptly.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a drug out there, I don't know what it is called, but a friend of mine purchased a horse that had it in it's system. It works for about 3 months and hides the "crazies".....


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> There is a drug out there, I don't know what it is called, but a friend of mine purchased a horse that had it in it's system. It works for about 3 months and hides the "crazies".....


Now that is scary.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> There is a drug out there, I don't know what it is called, but a friend of mine purchased a horse that had it in it's system. It works for about 3 months and hides the "crazies".....


I have never heard of anything like that. I'm not sure if that is a fact or more of an urban legand.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I have never heard of anything like that. I'm not sure if that is a fact or more of an urban legand.


I know a very experienced lady who bought a horse. A nicely trained horse and brought it home. In a day or two the horse was so nuts she had to take it back and demand a refund. And this ladies husband as well as herself are well known trainers for reining horses.
That horse had been drugged but it wore off in about a day or by the next time they tried to ride the horse.
I don't beleive anything will last over weeks or months.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok you guys have your opinion and I have mine about my experience. I really do think this horse was sedated when we seen him and the day we brought him home. When we got him home, I shoulda known something was funny because he didn't run around and explore his new pen at all. He just stood eating. He was a little skinny, but I would think he would want to explore his pen. I would love for some advice that will help. But he just isnt getting any better. I've seen him almost every day for the last 2 weeks, and he still is acting crazy. We cut back on his oats, thinking maybe he didn't get it where he was, so it was affecting him. But when we went to give him oats on Sunday, we couldn't even get close to him. He didn't want anything to do with any of us.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you tried contacting all previous owners, trainers this horse could have had an abusive past and the only reason he let you near was that he was drugged. Try to gather as much information as possible it will help you in the long term


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> There is a drug out there, I don't know what it is called, but a friend of mine purchased a horse that had it in it's system. It works for about 3 months and hides the "crazies".....



No there is not. I am completely certain of this. If you can give me a name of the drug, I am willing to admit that I am wrong but no, as much as people want to believe this, there simply is not such a drug. If there were, we would use it for sedating animals that need it long term ie. recovering from massive surgery. I know that some people bute and ace their horses to help prepurchase exams go better (very wrong IMO) but there just does not exist a drug that lasts for months.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fluphenazine Reactions in Horses 


In the equine show horse and performance horse industry, many drugs are given that are unapproved of for use in horses. Many equine groups require drug testing of horses, which limits the use of these drugs. However, a large number of associations do not require any testing. Although it is unethical to use these drugs in my opinion, most of the time the horses are not harmed and there is not a fear of human safety. One of the most commonly used drugs is fluphenazine and horse owners may be using this drug in their horses and not know the concerns with it. Fluphenazine is a highly potent drug used in people for the treatment of schizophrenia and other forms of psychotic illness. A long-acting form of the drug is used in horses as a long-term sedative and is considered by the United States Equestrian Federation as a forbidden substance. 
The drug was initially used in horses who had an injury that required the horse to be stalled for long periods of time and needed to be sedated until the injury healed. However, the drug is now mostly used in performance horses that are a little too excitable and are somewhat uncontrollable. The ethical problem with this is that the best horse and rider may not win the competition. However, there is also a safety problem. A recent report described four horses with severe behavioral abnormalities consistent with parkinsonism. Clinically these horses developed profuse sweating, agitation, intense pawing, striking out with the forelegs, and uncontrolled swinging of the head. Three of the four horses recovered following intensive care, but one died. Not only can the horses die, but any humans around these horses when they develop this violent behavior could also be severely injured. 

_Although I do not think this is the drug I was talking about. I will contact my friend and see if she still has the results on the drug test from the horse she bought._


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Like I said, I will ask my friend. She actually sued the people over this drug becuase it's very illegal and won. I THINK it may have been this one:

Reserpine is a naturally occurring drug that has been used for centuries in India. It is extracted from the root of _Rauwolfia serpentina_ or _Rauwolfia vomitoria_ plants found in there and in Africa. In traditional herbal medicine, the root was brewed as a tea and used in humans to treat hypertension, insanity, snakebite and cholera. The purified alkaloid, reserpine, was isolated in 1952 and is considered the first modern drug to treat hypertension. Reserpine irreversibly binds to the storage vesicles of neurotransmitters, particularly norepinephrine, serotonin and dopamine. Eventually, catecholamine depletion occurs because of the body's inability to store these neurotransmitters. It is an unusual drug; it takes many hours or days to reach full effect and continues to have some subtle sedating effects for many days after the last dose. 
*Horses*

Reserpine is used as a long-acting tranquilizer in horses. It is used to sedate excitable or difficult horses that are on enforced rest. It sometimes is used illicitly to sedate show horses, sale horses or in other circumstances where a "quieter" horse might be desired. Until relatively recently, reserpine was difficult to test for, but there are now sensitive and accurate tests. Blood testing for reserpine use can be complicated by related herbs and plants found in supplements, pastures and hay, which also can cause a positive drug test. Reserpine once was used in pregnant mares in an attempt to treat fescue toxicosis. Domperidone largely has replaced reserpine for this use.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

First off, this drug is not actually illegal, its use is highly controlled. I think where the misconception is coming in is that the drug is detectable in the blood for up to 45 days, this does not mean however that its actions last that long.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's possible. I'm not speaking from personal experience. I'm speaking from what a friend told me. I will ask her though when I see her.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I just reread my post and realized it sounded really snippy- not at all intended! I asked some internal medicine specialists about this drug so that is where my info was coming from. I guess the drug can have pretty variable effects and even cause hallucinations/wildly erratic behavior when they come off of it. Sounds like horrid stuff...


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I am really wondering now if this horse is just not a womans horse. I was out there on Tuesday and I spent about 3 hours with him in his pen. He is very used to me now, he just doesn't respect me and since he's young, he's trying to get away with stuff around me. And I was just told this by a good friend of mine who trains horses. I should've realized this before! He said he musta gotten away with things in his previous home, his previous owner was a woman, and now he's trying it with me. My friend told me to chase him with a whip or a bag, and let him know I mean business. I did this and he was so much better! He didn't act up on me. I gave him a couple treats. Then I was going to saddle him and get on him and see what he did. Well then my friend Jeff pulled up and I unclipped his lead and went over to talk to him. Jeff isn't really a horse person, but he grabbed Cheyenne's (my horse) blanket and threw it on, now remember I had problems with this when he was tied and when I held him. But this time, Cheyenne didn't have a lead rope on or anything. I was a bit amazed! Then Jeff took the saddle and threw it on and tacked him up and he didn't even move a bit! Went he went to tighten the girth, Cheyenne didn't move either. And he didn't even have a lead rope on. I really think he's a man's horse. Not a womans. To be honest, I was kinda of upset.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a possibility but a lot of what his problems are could be from what he is reading in your energy. If you expect him to act up, he can sense that and it makes him nervous and more likely to act up. If you expect him to stand there with no problems and don't pussyfoot around him, he will likely behave just like he did for your friend. You just need to establish that you are the leader and he must respect you.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

So I've got this whole thing figured out! I was told this boy was a GELDING! Well yesterday he was running around and I heard a distinct sound I would know anywhere! You know the sound stallions make when they canter or run? Yeah! He made that one. So I calmed him down and looked! Sure enough! There they were....he's not a gelding! Infact, he's a full blown stud. I'm thinking this horse is younger than I was told, because they both just now dropped. Ugh I'm mad! I called the people I bought him from and they just said "well get him gelded!"


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I rode a stallion all day yesterday and in fact have ridden many stallions and I have never noticed a particular sound that they make. Am I the only one?


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

_I guess I've always noticed it. All of the stallions on my parents farm did it to. Both their 10 yr old and my 2 year old did it._


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a particular sound that I've hear in all my geldings. There is really no way to describe it that I can think of. I'm rarely around stallions so I can't say if it's the same sound or not but I suspect it would be. 

There was a thread not so long ago that touched on that. In that thread the consensus was that the sound was coming from either the testicles or what was left when they were removed.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Its actually the sound of air in the sheath moving in and out when a male horse trots and lopes. Some make a kind of squeeking sound, some make more of a shooshing sound. Used to be it was said to clean the sheath, but doesn't make a difference and it happens with stallions and geldings, some more than others.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

wyominggrandma said:


> Its actually the sound of air in the sheath moving in and out when a male horse trots and lopes. Some make a kind of squeeking sound, some make more of a shooshing sound. Used to be it was said to clean the sheath, but doesn't make a difference and it happens with stallions and geldings, some more than others.


Good way to describe it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I like the sound!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I make it a policy to never move fast enough that MY parts make noise!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I make it a policy to never move fast enough that MY parts make noise!!!


They will when you get older 8)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mwhahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

baahahaha dying laughing over here @ Kevin and Iride. My gelding makes this noise very loudly and it cracks me up. OP glad you figured it out, though rather shady dealing people you got stuck with. Hopefully a quick snip and some more training and he'll be right as rain- good luck!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

It drives me nuts that so called "horse people" run to trainers every time a simple problem pops up :shock:

If you have confidence and don't rush and above all are willing to learn then thats all you need to train a horse or break habits. 

Your horse sounds like he had some bad handling in his past.. and defently has a problem with being saddled. I had a horse when I was younger who I used a poorly fitted saddle on and she would shy away and was impossible to saddle, due the the discomfort I caused her.... So I learned what the problem was (the saddle), did some research on fitting saddles bought one that fit and started over with her. 

Just cause I had a new saddle did not mean that she was ok with me just throwing it on her back, and why should she?

Stop trying to saddle him, work on the ground with him for a week, not just ground work, but playing with him, cover his head with you jacket, push him around, lift his feet, give him a whole body scratch with a rack, take him for a few walks.. Then bring in the saddle pad, and rub him all over with it, over his head and eyes, under his butt and stomach and between his legs. 

For the saddle.. if you have a round pen us that if not a small paddock or lung him. A reward for a horse is that they have to do less work.. send him around a few time, bring him and rub him with the pad placing it on his back, then show the saddle and try placing it on his back, it he moved a single foot, put him back to work doing a few more rounds. They try again. 

There is no fast answer, and no trainer that can replace you putting in the time and effort. And just remember "slow is smooth and smooth is fast!" If you put the time in now it will pay off later for you.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with you! For one, I can't afford a trainer, and two, they won't be trained the way you want him. I have recently started playing with him and we do go for walks. I brush him every time I see him. I spent about an hour with him tonight just brushing him. 

I've got things figured out not - on May 20th, he's going to get gelded. And awhile after that he'll be calmed down and I can't wait.


----------

